# Broadhead Grain Size?



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

Just Got A New Parker And Am Now Using Carbon Arrows. My Question Is Can I Still Use My 125 Grain Broadheads Or Will They Be To Heavy For The Carbon Arrows. I Have A Ton Of 125 Grain Since I Have Been Using Them For Yours I Would Hate To Have To Spend The Money To Switch But Looking For Opinions.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

You should be able to use your old broad heads. It will really be determined by a couple of variables.

Depending on the spline of the arrow, length of arrow, the poundage you shoot, and how hard the cam on your new bow is.

You can't change the spline of your new arrows they are what they are. The lighter the spline or the longer the arrow the less poundage you will be able to shoot. A hard cam applies the power to the shaft with a very nonlinear pressure curve versus a round wheel that has a very even pressure curve of applied power transfer. You can shoot lighter splined arrows and heavier broadheads with a round wheel than you can with a cam, but the cam is more efficient = more speed with less poundage.

I would suggest that you shoot and see what happens. If you are getting poor flight(paper test) and your bow is properly setup and tuned, your options are to shorten the arrow if possible, shoot less poundage, or reduce your broadhead weight, or a combination of all 3.

I hope this helps.
Kim


----------

